# causes of rapid weight gain??



## prettymachine

hi!

in the past month & a half or so, i have been struggling with rapid weight gain. (like 4-5 pounds a week!) i eat very healthy, rarely splurge, exercise, drink loads of water. dont drink soda or anything like that! i was just retested for GD as dr thought it could be that, but that came up clear! 

my dr thinks i am just not taking care of myself and isnt looking too much into it, but i am!(she really is a great dr though, i dont want to give the incompetent dr vibe off) infact last week i wasnt feeling well, didnt really eat for 2 days, and was throwing up and had diarrhea(tmi) for those 2 days. and in those two days of all that, i gained 4 lbs!! how does this happen?

BP is ok, i am clear for GD, what else could be causing this?!? i was just diagnosed with polyhydramnios but i dont know that that would cause the gain? i do have feet sweling for the last couple weeks as well.

help please!


----------



## Nikki_d72

Hiya, I'm not sure, was going to suggest GD, but you've been tested. I suppose the polhydrammnios would cause it as that extra fluid has to have some wieght to it? Just watch the swelling, I've read that preeclampsia can develop pretty quickly. You are nearly ready to pop so would be fine for your baby to be born anyway, but if untreated can put you both at risk so don't leave it if it gets a lot worse. 

Is it possible you're drinking too much water? I know water intake can influence your baby's amnio level as I was drinking it for scotland when my water had broken to try to replenish it. Don't go mad and stop drinking water altogether but maybe just don't go overboard with it and see if it helps? 

It's maybe just your baby getting all nice and juicy plump in those last weeks, ready to be cuddled and snuggled!
xx


----------



## FeistyMom

GD would have been my first guess too, followed by preeclampsia but sounds like neither of those are really of concern for you. The excess amnio fluid definitely does add weight, but 4 lbs in one week seems a bit much for just amnio fluid!


----------



## prettymachine

FeistyMom said:


> GD would have been my first guess too, followed by preeclampsia but sounds like neither of those are really of concern for you. The excess amnio fluid definitely does add weight, but 4 lbs in one week seems a bit much for just amnio fluid!

exactly, and at this point i could not eat a thing and still gain weight...thats why i am trying to find some answers. we would like to think our drs can answer everything for us, but sometimes they just dont.


----------



## Nikki_d72

The fact that you weren't eating and still gaining weight would make me think it is not you gaining, but either the baby or the fluid, does that make sense? The doctor should listen to you and not just make out you're not looking after yourself. Go with your gut, despite all thier training and degrees often the mothers still know best.


----------



## NashiPear

I put on rapid weight gain at the end of my last pregnancy. I had a lot of fluid (but my obstetrician never said poly), but I also had a lot of swelling all the way up my legs. My feet were huge and I had to wear support stockings all the time. My fingers and hands were also swollen, so pretty much everything was big. I have poly this time around, but I have not swelled like I did in the last pregnancy. Not sure why. But it could be a lot of fluid retention along with the poly. Just keep an eye on things like your blood pressure for PE. All my swelling went down after the birth.


----------



## prettymachine

i am pretty swollen, my right side more than my left(however that works!)... the majority of my BP runs have been fine, with a couple slightly elevated. none that have ever had me get a "talk" or anything. i have compression stalkings but i dont wear them all the time because its WAYYYY to hot here right now! i would probably pass out. and i can only wear flip flops right now as well.


----------



## stephandBaby

I'm having the same problem !!! I've put on 4kgs approximately in a week and I have no idea why ! I rarely eat bad foods and I exercise and I walk A LOT at work. I don't have pre eclampsia or any other issues. My bloods and urine are perfect. I'm very swollen though, my feet, ankles and calves , also swollen hands. I'm starting to think its purely fluid retention. everyone says that even though I'm 32 weeks I'm still quite small, not bad small, my bump is the perfect size after my last appointment.


----------



## arj

I dont know but Im in your boat! I gained 28lbs by full term with my last pregnancy (9lb5oz baby) and everything was normal.

This time I am up 30lbs at 23 weeks, and that has all gone on in the last 10 weeks! I havent done diabetes test but I will probably be clear, but just dont know whats happening!!!!!! My bloods and urine are fine, babies are big for dates but still only weigh a pound each! Where is the extra 28lbs coming from!? Its not nice is it, one would think that im sitting at home feasting all day, but Im not, I have two other kids and eat a lot of salads and things!! All these ladies on here all losing weight and barely gaining, I feel like im SO abnormal!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andella95

I gained weight rapidly near the end of pregnancy, but nothing about me really appeared to be "swollen." I did develop preeclampsia however. No doctors would take me seriously because I didn't appear to be retaining water. A week after delivery I was readmitted for pulmonary edema as my lungs were filled with fluid. I was given lasix for 5 days and lost 30+ lbs of water. My point isn't that I think you have preeclampsia or a severe complication, but that during pregnancy, water weight isn't even always noticible as water retention. I'd still keep a close eye on the blood pressure though!


----------

